# MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!



## PraetorAce (19. Januar 2015)

*MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*

Hallo liebe Community,

vor zwei Tagen habe ich einen Thread gestellt in dem ich um Kaufberatung bzgl- eines gebrauchten  Notebooks gefragt habe. 
Aufgrund der überwiegend guten Erfahrungsberichte verschiedener User, schreibe ich diesen Text momentan von besagtem Gerät.
Hier der Link zum esten Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...kaufberatung-zu-gebrauchtem-msi-notebook.html

ich habe mich entscheiden einen Neuen Thread zu Starten da der Name des ersten Threads nicht zu meinen jetzigen Fragen passt und das eigentlich Thema dieses ersten Threads ja abgeschlossen ist.

Zuhause, wurde der Laptop sofort aufgeschraubt und um meine SSD bereichert. Windows 8.1 Pro N war innerhalb einer halben Stune drauf und ich habe alle Teiber (windows geräte Manager und Herstellerseite: MSI Deutschland - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more 64) installiert.


Doch nun beginnen die Probleme:

1. Webcam wird nicht erkannt (nicht mal im Gerätemanager)
     Herstellerwebiste git an, dass die Windowstreiber verwendet werden

2. USB funktioniert nicht richtig (externe Festplatte schon Android Handy nein, USB 3 übertragungsraten im durchschnitt nur 30mb/s)

3. Die berühmte Lüfterkurve macht mir zu schaffen und ich konnte noch keine Lösung finden (gibt es irgendwo einen thread dazu den ich übersehen habe)

4. Die fn+F Tastenkombinationen funktionieren nicht richtig (also es erscheint kein Bildschirmhinweis, wodurch ich nicht sehe ob es geklappt hat)

5. und schlimmstens: Die Leistung in Spielen ist nicht was sie bei dieser Hardware sein sollte (Hitman Absolution Benchmark bei 1366x768 auf niedrigster Qualität: ca. 16 fps im Durchschnitt Vergleich: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ)

6. Die Firmware lässt sich nicht installieren (die brauche ich für die fn+F Tastenkombinationen, oder) Windows meldet beim installationsversuch: Diese App kann auf diesem PC Nicht ausgeführt werden. Wenden sie sich an den softwareherausgeber...

Nachdem ich verzeifelt alle möglichen Tipps aus dem Internet probiert habe, ist mein Computer schon wieder so zugemüllte (Divese Treiber und Treiberprogramme), dass ich mich kurzerhand dazu entschlossen habe ihn abermals neu aufzusetzen (sobald ich diesen Text fertig geschrieben habe).

In einem Thread habe ich gefunden, dass das Modell angeblich nicht mit Windows 8.1 Kompatibel sein soll: MSI GE60/GE70 ist nicht Windows 8.1 kompatibel!!! - Forum - CHIP Online
Das kann ich mir allerdings nicht erklären, da es doch keine komplett andere Architektur o.ä. ist. Beim vorbesitzer war windows drauf und er hat über keine Probleme geklagt. Gekauft wurde der Laptop mit free DOS
Nun überlege ich also windows 8, wofür ich natürlich keinen Key habe, zu installieren und dann auf 8.1 zu Upgraden. Aber bevor ich mich in unkosten un Arbeit stürze, die dann womöglich nichts bringen möchte ich euch nochmal um Rat fragen, denn Alle Upgrade oder SSD Umrüst Threads hören mit der Installation von Windows auf.

Da ich mich schon länger mit Computern beschäftige und immer wieder Probleme hatte und diese, nicht zuletzt mithilfe von Foren, lösen konnte, fange ich doch langsam an echt an meiner Kompeten zu zweifeln und habe sogar schon überlegt mit Laptop, SSD und WIndows key zu einem Informatiker zu gehen und zu sagen: Machen sie mal.
Aber noch ist mein Wille nicht gebrochen und ich habe Zeit und lust, das Problem mit eurer Hilfe anzugehen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
PraetorAce 

P.S.: sorry für die vielen Tippfehler, bin die neue Tastatur noch nicht gewohnt


----------



## s-andy771 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*

Hast du dich schon mal an den MSI support gewendet wenn du den Text Kopierst den du geschrieben hast müsstest du ihn nicht neu schreiben. Ich Tip mal auf eventuelles bios oder Hardware probleme.
Du könntest auch die Kostenlose 8.1 version Installieren und dann den Key kaufen musste nicht 2 mal Installieren. Welche Windows Version hast du den als Vollversion? Falls du eine besitzt würde ich sie einfach über Cd-Laufwerk Installieren.


----------



## PraetorAce (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*

Ich habe einen gültigen Key zu Windows 8.1 Pro

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich den öfter verwenden kann. Ich meinte nur wenn ich,  der Treiber wegen, ein windows 8 instatllieen müsste bevor ich auf 8.1 Upgrade damit es klappt.

CD habe ich leider keine und die installation per iso über eine externe HDD ist ja bisher immer gut gelaufen. die Probleme treten ja erst auf, nachdem windows ordnunsgemäß instaliert wurde.


----------



## s-andy771 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*

Hattest du bevor die ssd drin war selber alles schon Installiert oder gekauft und die ssd eingebaut und win 8 draufgemacht?


----------



## s-andy771 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*

Ich kenne jemanden der hatte win 8 auf einem Asus Laptop , hat win 7 installiert und hat auch solche probleme mit downloads für grafiktreiber und usb port s. Manche Updates stehen zwar in warteschlange werden aber nie installiert. Weshalb weiss ich auch nich. Habe ich nur mal zuhören bekommen. Is mir aber auch ein rätsel warum das nich fnuzt .


----------



## PraetorAce (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*

als ich den Laprop geauft habe war windows 8.1 auf  der HDD die beim Laptop dabei war installiert. Sprich: der Vorbesitzer hat Den Laptop mit Free-Dos gekauft und dann Windows 8.1 draufgespielt.

Als ich den Laptop gestern gekauft habe, habe ich einfach meine SSD rein, formatiert und ein blitze blankes neues Windows 8.1 auf die SSD Installiert.


----------



## s-andy771 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*

Und die Onboardtreiber bekommst du nicht drauf?


----------



## iTzZent (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*

zu 1.: die Webcam aktivierst du mit FN+F6, sie benötigt keinen extra  Treiber. Sie wird dann automatisch eingeschaltet wenn sie verlangt wird  (skype z.B.)
zu 2.: 30MB/s sind ok für USB 3.0, es kommt da aber immer auf den Datenträger an, da gibt es enorme Unterschiede.
zu 3.: Zum Lüfterverhalten habe ich dir auch schon die Lösung  genannt... 1. EC Firmware updaten und 2. den Fan Profile Applier by  Pherein verwenden, wenn dir das Lüfterverhalten nicht passt (GX640  Profil wählen)
zu 4.: Für die FN Tasten braucht man keine Firmware, dafür braucht man einfach nur den SCM, das habe ich dir aber schon in deinem Kaufthread mitgeteilt.
zu 5.: starte die Anwendung mal mit der rechten Maustaste -> mit Grafikprozessor ausführen  -> Nvidia Hochleistungsprozessor. Alternativ kannst du auch die Nvdia Systemsteuerung öffnen und dort die Anwendungen direkt zuweisen. Dies geschieht eigentlich automatisch, aber leider nicht bei jeder Anwendung.
zu. 6.: die EC Firmware für das GE60 0ND ist eine DOS Version und auch von dort aus zu installieren. Erstelle dir einen bootbaren Fat32 USB Stick und kopiere dort die Dateien der Firmware rauf. Mit ECALL.BAT wird die EC Firmware denn geflasht.

Das Gerät ist auch komplett zu Windows 8.1 kompatibel, da sind mir keine Probleme mehr bekannt. Am Anfang gab es noch Probleme welche aber alle beseitigt wurden. Du kannst auch gleich Windows 8.1 installieren.

Ich bin übrigens Moderator im deutschen MSI Forum und dort für die Notebooksektion zuständig, daher werde ich schon wissen, wovon ich rede.


----------



## s-andy771 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*

Juchu MSI- ein Berater- der man weiss wat sache iss


----------



## PraetorAce (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*



iTzZent schrieb:


> zu 1.: die Webcam aktivierst du mit FN+F6, sie benötigt keinen extra  Treiber. Sie wird dann automatisch eingeschaltet wenn sie verlangt wird  (skype z.B.)
> zu 2.: 30MB/s sind ok für USB 3.0, es kommt da aber immer auf den Datenträger an, da gibt es enorme Unterschiede.
> zu 3.: Zum Lüfterverhalten habe ich dir auch schon die Lösung  genannt... 1. EC Firmware updaten und 2. den Fan Profile Applier by  Pherein verwenden, wenn dir das Lüfterverhalten nicht passt (GX640  Profil wählen)
> zu 4.: Für die FN Tasten braucht man keine Firmware, dafür braucht man einfach nur den SCM, das habe ich dir aber schon in deinem Kaufthread mitgeteilt.
> ...



So: habe alles nochmal neu aufgesetzt:

- Webcam funktioniert jetzt dank SCM 

- USB (selbe externe HDD) hat jetzt eher 50-60 MB/s, allerdings wird mein Handy (Sony Xperia Z3 Compact) erkannt (Windows macht einen Ton) aber lädt nicht und wird auch nicht erkannt

- Der Hitman Benchmark bringt jetzt unter den selben einstellungen einige fps mehr (ich denke allerdings ich solte bei gelegenheit auf 8GB ram aufrüsten)

-  An das flashen der Firmware habe ich mich allerdings noch nicht herangetraut, da ich damit keinerlei erfahrung habe. geht das auch über eine externe hdd (Davon habe ich hier 3 rumliegen und keinen einzige USB stick :$ ). Ist das Die richtige Anleitung?: http://tw.msi.com/html/pdf/How to flash MSI Notebook EC under DOS mode.pdf

- als letztes habe ich noch ein bekanntes problem mit far cry 4 (kein ton nach dem intro) und da ich in einem anderen Forum gesehen habe, dass du exakt das selbe Problem hattest wollte ich fragen wie du es letztendlich gelöst hast (update hat nichts genützt).

Echt super, dass du Moderator bist. Dan würde ich mich auch in Zukunft bei Problemen melden wenn du nichts dagegen hast

Danke.


----------



## iTzZent (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: MSI GE60 0ND neu aufsetzen. Bin ich zu blöd?!*

Flashen kannst du nur via USB Stick soweit ich weiss. Die Anleitung ist die richtige.

Das Far Cry 4 Problem hat sich mit dem nächsten Update in Luft aufgelöst. Ich hatte es auch nur mit dem 1.1er Patch, welcher damals kurzzeitig erhältlich war, dann aber wieder vom Netz genommen wurde. Aktuell wurde das Spiel schon auf 1.7 gepatcht und alles läuft so wie es soll.

Wenn du weitere Fragen oder Probleme hast, melde dich einfach bei uns im MSI Forum, dafür ist es ja da. Da wirst du denn so oder so auf mich treffen.


----------

